# Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade :D



## EsoxHunter92 (26. Juli 2011)

Hey, da ich Urlaub habe und mir irgendwie das werkeln fehlte, saß ich heute morgen am Frühstückstisch und dachte mir, was kann man denn heut so schönes machen. Zwei Sekunden später kam dann die Stimme der Regierung aus dem Nebenzimmer und sagte: Räum doch bitte mal deine Angeln aus der Garage! Und zack da hat man doch schon wieder eine geniale Idee um sich den Tag um die Ohren zu schlagen. Zack eben das halbe Brötchen reineskaliert, Autoschlüssel geschnappt und ab ins Baugeschäft, während der fahrt mal eben eine Skizze im Kopf gemacht. Rein in den Laden und Bretter auf Maß zuschneiden lassen. Ab nach Hause und ran ans Werk. Sägen, bohren und schliefen was das Zeug hält. Nach ca. 3 Stunden Arbeit, dass Resultat:


http://*ih.us/g/824/26072011441.jpg/


Kann sich doch sehen lassen, finde ich für 35€ Holzkosten im Baumarkt, bin ich doch noch gut dabei weggekommen. 

Jetzt nur eine Frage das Oberflächenveredelung, was würdet ihr machen ?


MFG


----------



## burki1961 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

schöne arbeit und klasse idee.
bootslack oder holzlasur.


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

danke, mir kam gerade noch der Gedanke Rollen da unter zu setzten, irgendwelche alten von nem Schreibtischstuhl oder so.


----------



## kulti007 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

da haste dir aber viel arbeit gemacht. sehr schön.
ich habe zwei gekaufte, ging schneller :m


----------



## Alpinestars (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Ist doch top


----------



## Helmut2004 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Saubere Arbeit, würde auch Rollen anbauen und dann lackieren


----------



## Benno86 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Sieht gut aus, hab mir auch einen Ähnlichen gebaut allerdings nur rein zur Nutzung^^ meiner sieht nicht ansatzweise so gut aus


----------



## reno ateportas (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Sehr Praktisch von der Verarbeitung her sieht man das sehr hochwertig ist


----------



## Moerser83 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Richtig gute Arbeit, so einen habe ich mir auch in den Kopf gesetzt zu bauen. 
Nur leider fehlt mir die lust zu Startschuß 

Ich würd auch noch Rollen montieren und ihm einen schönen Anstrich gönnen.


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

So heute habe ich die Schrauben etwas tiefer eingeschraubt und mit Holzspachtel dicht gemacht. Morgen wird als finisch geschliffen und gemalt. Ich lad auch noch ein paar Bilder vom Endprodukt hoch


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Nach einer Anfrage werde ich jetzt wohl noch eine detaillierte Skizze anfertigen und sie auch hier reinstellen. Achja und das Endprodukt natürlich auch noch mit Lackierung  

Über die Winterzeit kann ich ja einige von euch dazu bewegen auch mal die Späne fliegen zu lassen


----------



## Huchenfreak (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

#6Ja bitte mach das, dein Rutenhalter ist sehr gelungen


----------



## Asso (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *



EsoxHunter92 schrieb:


> Hey, da ich Urlaub habe und mir irgendwie das werkeln fehlte, saß ich heute morgen am Frühstückstisch und dachte mir, was kann man denn heut so schönes machen. Zwei Sekunden später kam dann die Stimme der Regierung aus dem Nebenzimmer und sagte: Räum doch bitte mal deine Angeln aus der Garage! Und zack da hat man doch schon wieder eine geniale Idee um sich den Tag um die Ohren zu schlagen. Zack eben das halbe Brötchen reineskaliert, Autoschlüssel geschnappt und ab ins Baugeschäft, während der fahrt mal eben eine Skizze im Kopf gemacht. Rein in den Laden und Bretter auf Maß zuschneiden lassen. Ab nach Hause und ran ans Werk. Sägen, bohren und schliefen was das Zeug hält. Nach ca. 3 Stunden Arbeit, dass Resultat:
> 
> 
> http://*ih.us/g/824/26072011441.jpg/
> ...


 Ordendlich Klarlack drauf!


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Sooo nach vielen Stunden vor dem Pc ist es vollbracht. Meine Zeichnung ist fertig!

http://www.file-upload.net/download-3838705/Rutenhalter.pdf.html

Ich hoffe das die Zeichnung etwas im Board bleibt und sich nicht ausbreitet wie die Seuche! Also etwas Forum-intern behalten bitte 

Wenn ihr was mit der Zeichnung anfangen konntet, wäre ein danke im Thread sehr nett  

Ich hab übrigens meinen Rutenhalter in weiß Hochglanz lackiert, sieht total edel aus :vik::vik:

viel Spaß beim nachbauen wünsch ich


----------



## Fischotte (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

vielen dank für deine bauzeichnung und deine mühe!!!

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Gohann (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *



EsoxHunter92 schrieb:


> Sooo nach vielen Stunden vor dem Pc ist es vollbracht. Meine Zeichnung ist fertig!
> 
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-3838705/Rutenhalter.pdf.html
> 
> ...



Super gemacht#6. Habe mir den Bauplan gerade ausgedruckt. Muss dir als gelernter Tischler wirklich sagen, Du hast Talent! Da Du das Zeichenprogramm sehr gut beherrschst, denke ich mir das Du ebenfalls im Handwerk arbeitest. Mich würde aber auch ein Foto mit fertigem Finish interessieren.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *



Gohann schrieb:


> Super gemacht#6. Habe mir den Bauplan gerade ausgedruckt. Muss dir als gelernter Tischler wirklich sagen, Du hast Talent! Da Du das Zeichenprogramm sehr gut beherrschst, denke ich mir das Du ebenfalls im Handwerk arbeitest. Mich würde aber auch ein Foto mit fertigem Finish interessieren.
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:



Merci  Ja ich bin ebenfalls im Handwerk tätig :vik::vik:

Bilder kommen auf jedenfall noch welche rein.  Morgen gehts aber erstma zum Forellenpuff mal wieder auspannen und das Wochenende genießen


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Richtig gute Arbeit und vielen dank für deine bauzeichnun.#6
Gruß Hartmut


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Sooo, ich wurde vor kurzer Zeit nochmal nach einem aktuellen Link gefragt. Hier ist er:



Falls er in absehbarer Zeit wieder down geht, einfach Privat Nachricht an mich und ich uppe es wieder neu  (es kann auch mal ne Woche dauern bis ich meine Mails checke )

Viel Spaß beim basteln 


Matze


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Top #6#6#6


----------



## Pompom (30. März 2014)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

#6 Danke


----------



## Angler9999 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Ohne Login kann ich nirgend wo etwas sehen.


----------



## Hilde (1. April 2014)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ohne Login kann ich nirgend wo etwas sehen.



Dito


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Habe den Link entfernt.
Voll mit Spam und Virenprogramme schlagen auch an.


----------



## Vanner (1. April 2014)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Und ich dachte schon es geht nur mir so das, beim anklicken des Links, hier alle Warnsysteme anspringen.


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Sry, hatte die FileUpload Server für Clean gehalten :/

Die Datei ist auf jedenfall 100% Virenfrei.

Wäre cool wenn man irgendwie die PDF auf den AB Server schmeißen könnte, evtl kann ich die PDF kleiner machen, mal sehen

Gruß Matze


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Extrem Rutenhalter, selfmade *

Moin

Ich habe nach wirklich endlos langer Zeit mal wieder hier im Board eingefunden und was soll ich sagen, selbst nach all den ganzen Jahren reißen die Anfragen zu den Zeichnungen nicht ab. Dennoch muss ich leider auch dazu sagen, dass sie bei mir im Laufe der Zeit abhanden gekommen sind. (Vor ca. 3 Jahren hat sich mein System unerwartet selber zerschossen und ich war nicht mehr in der Lage etwas zu sichern).

Jetzt kann ich nur an die alten Kollegen appelieren, welche sich damals die Datei geladen haben und diese sogar heute noch besitzen! Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass wir so viel Glück haben aber ein Versuch ist es auf jedenfall Wert, einige Forummitglieder würden sich sehr freuen!!! 

Gruß Matze


----------

